

Variable Scope In JavaScript: A Commercial Screencast - derickbailey
http://www.watchmecode.net/javascript-scope

======
AndreasT
I've bought and watched the previous paid screencast
(<http://www.watchmecode.net/refactoring-javascript>) and it's not worth half
the price of a good book. The level of preparation and detail that goes into
these productions don't justify the price atm. Not bad, but at this price you
should get something inspirational.

~~~
derickbailey
Thanks for the feedback on that first episode! I heard similar statements from
other buyers as well, and I've taken it to heart for this episode.

I took the time to script out the code and the talking points this time
around. I also recorded the audio separately so that I could really focus on
the code and on the audio, independently.

I hope this episode shows the level improvement I think it has! If not, I'm
always looking for feedback on what I can do better.

